# It's a good feeling when this shows up!



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

I think we all have good days and bad days at the range. Its always nice to bring one of these targets in. Kind a makes you feel good!

25 feet, 20 or 30 shots I can't remember, shooting at a rate of about 1 round per second. Sig P229 9mm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty awesome


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Reliable said:


> I think we all have good days and bad days at the range. Its always nice to bring one of these targets in. Kind a makes you feel good!
> 
> 25 feet, 20 or 30 shots I can't remember, shooting at a rate of about 1 round per second. Sig P229 9mm


That's Great!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice shooting.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Why is everybody being so nice cant ya see the flier at the bottom center???? :twisted: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, that's still great. My hands aren't steady enough to keep a tight group over many shots. Best gun I groupded w/ ever is a P99, though. Other than that, I have a bigger spread myself.

Couple of my better ones...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

This is the only target I have shot with my Tac so far. Everything else is cans. I will have to post more later
This is at 45feet. 12 rounds. Magtech


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice shootin' fellers!!!!
:shock:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I like it when I punch a hole in the target then end up shooting through the hole. :-D


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

nice shooting it makes me hungry for my new sig which i wont have for at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That's a Sig for ya! Nice shooting!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Reliable said:


>


If it wasn't for that flier shot underneath the center I would have guessed that target was hit by a shotgun at close range. Anyways, great shooting.


----------

